# Barry and Oscar twin ragdoll brothers need new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Barry and Oscar are twin brothers aged 8 years old. They are both neutered, and microchipped. Their vaccinations are out of date so they will both need an entire course for flu and enteritis. Barry and Oscar are currently in the care of the UKRCC, in a foster home. They came into foster care in December, with a history of toileting away from the litter tray and daily vomiting. A vet check had ruled out any medical reason for this behaviour and it was put down to a stress behaviour due to the presence of a toddler in the home.

Since being in foster care both boys have used their litter trays reliably and they seem much happier and stress free, so we are happy to start seeking a suitable new home for them.

Both Oscar and Barry are friendly, affectionate Ragdolls, who are happy to be brushed and fussed. When in his previous home Barry was the more timid of the two.

They need a quiet, child free, pet free home, where they will receive the love and attention they deserve and thrive on.

If you feel you can give these boys the loving, life long home, please complete our online adoption application, indicating your interest in them. at http://ukrcc.co.uk/question.php









www.ukrcc.co.uk


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home failed so these two are still looking for new home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking for a forever home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can you give these special boys the chance of a loving, forever home? Barry and Oscar are 8 year old male Ragdoll brothers and are looking for a quiet, child free home. They are happy with the dogs in their foster home so a cat friendly dog will be okay. They are gentle, friendly, Ragdolls, but are likely to be shy when they first go to their new home, so will need patience and time to settle.

They have a history of toileting away from their litter tray, but while in foster care have used their tray reliably They do like their trays very clean, so any new owner will need to provide at least two litter trays and keep them scrupulously clean, to avoid a return to bad litter tray habits.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home found and they will be off to their new forever home very soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

